# Foto vom Hinterbau gesucht - Norco Range 9.2, Baujahr 2017



## Kay_meinMTBde (19. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin grade auf Fehlersuche bei meinem 2017er Norco Rance 9.2 und brauche dafür bitte mal Eure Hilfe. Könnt Ihr mir bitte mal ein Foto, ähnlich meines Beispielfotos, posten? Das die Achsaufnahme am Hinterbau mit Hope Bremsscheibe. Mich würde interessieren, ob bei Euch auch die silberne Mutter den Hinterbau berührt. 

Bei mir löst sich diese Verschraubung immer mal wieder und dann bekomme ich Spiel an der Achse. 

Danke für die Unterstützung. 

Glückauf! 

Kay


----------



## microbat (19. September 2020)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kay_meinMTBde (20. September 2020)

Danke für Deine Rückmeldung. Du hast natürlich recht. Ich suche den Hinterbau in Kombination mit einer SRAM HT 746 Nabe.


----------

